# ARGC - when can I try for a 2nd baby?



## tamla1 (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone
My son is now 10 weeks old.  I had a natural FET at ARGC and I still have 5 frozen embryos.  Does anyone know how long ARGC want you to wait before having another FET?

Thanks!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi tamia,
Congratulations on the birth of your little boy   

I'm posting you a link to the ARGC boards as you may have more chance of a reply to your specific question there:

Regional and international » Regions in England » London
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

I wish you all the best and lots of luck 
Angie x


----------



## HMP (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi there I don't know if you found out the answer by now but I called argc about this. My baby is nearly 6 weeks old and they said to me three months after you start breastfeeding. So I presume your periods don't need to return before they start stimulating you again? Do you know if they do the hysteroscopy again too? I had a c section and the nhs recommend leaving it a year but that's not in relation to ivf just being pregnant again with the weight in my uterus which is repairing.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

With regards to a C-section, my GP was happy to prescribe metformin for me (knowing we were trying again) after four months. As it was we got "lucky" when ds was 7 months so we have 16 months between ds1 and dd1.

I was told that the "year" is to give your body time to recover more than to do with the section scar.

Chux x


----------

